# another Master



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i currently own a master prza










and also considering the master 30th










shld i go for it?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That Master 30th is mine, keep your hands away from her ::mad5:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's the only Colnago paint scheme worth owning. AD14 I presume?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

AD10 , the AD14 is the yellow one.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

AD4 for me

<img src=https://static.lfgss.com/attachments/10587d1243626523-masterxlight1compressed.jpg>


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

looks like i shld place order for my AD10


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

Salsa_Lover, there's more than 1 of these, we can always own them together.


----------

